# anyone fishing in orange beach



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone fished in orange beach... I will be going to the beach with the family and was wondering if anyone over there would mine swapping a fishing trip with me and a buddy for a Louisiana whitetail, duck hunt, or redfish & trout trip... I will only be able to fish one day if anyone has room...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I might be able to help with that. When are you planning on being in town? What species are you wanting to go after?


----------

